# The Elusive 4 inch sphere....



## righter101 (Sep 7, 2010)

Alas, I have found it.

We received a gift of a Bocce Ball set.  Low and Behold, the balls are 100mm or 3.95 inches.


----------



## Mule (Sep 7, 2010)

Try going to a crafts store. Theyhave styrofoam balls in different sizes. Bocce balls are too heavy to tote around!


----------



## righter101 (Sep 7, 2010)

I keep the Bocce ball set in the back of the inspection rig, next to the golf clubs, its no trouble.

(there is a cribbage board next to the plan review desk as well)


----------



## MarkRandall (Sep 7, 2010)

That does it. It must be time to change careers to Plans Examiner / Inspector


----------



## peach (Sep 7, 2010)

hard rubber doggie balls work too.

well not doggie balls... doggie toy balls.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 7, 2010)

styrofoam crushes . . .


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 7, 2010)

That would be one big doggy peach


----------



## NH09 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification Peach, we're not allowed to bring pets to work. I did speak with a representative from Artistic Railings in Denver who said they have 4" plastic spheres - their website is www.artisticrail.com. I may order one just to have it in the truck.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 15, 2010)

Tape measures work really well also........


----------



## NH09 (Sep 15, 2010)

Way too easy!


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 15, 2010)

peach said:
			
		

> hard rubber doggie balls work too.well not doggie balls... doggie toy balls.


That's about what's left after they're fixed...


----------



## AegisFPE (Sep 15, 2010)

> Tape measures work really well also.


 I can imagine some ornamental railings may be more challenging to verify without an actual sphere (and the code does say a 4-inch sphere, not a tape measure length - maybe ICC should expand their product line of inspection tools!).





> the balls are 100mm


 The O.B. may like this metric measure (although the B.O. might like it too), being exactly 10cm or 100% of the diameter to pass an infant's head.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Measure your digits on your hand, then you don't need to carry a tape measure!

pc1


----------



## peach (Sep 15, 2010)

styrofoam is good to illustrate to the builder.  If it crushes, the rail is ok.. assuming you get a 4" sphere.  When it passes thru untouched.. there's a problem, Houston.


----------



## jim baird (Sep 15, 2010)

I gave up the search long ago and cut out a 4 and six from cardboard...easy to carry, fits on clipbd.


----------



## tbz (Sep 16, 2010)

I once was told by an inspector that is why he had the tape measure tattooed to his arm.........:ugeek:Anyway peach is right we do have 4" balls in plastic for those that want them, you can look at the link below if the pic does not come out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.artisticrail.com/designers.htm

View attachment 192


View attachment 193


View attachment 192


View attachment 193


/monthly_2010_09/572953b8828dc_ARIbaseLogo.jpg.00933dcd93505c4fd894669033b62953.jpg

/monthly_2010_09/4inchtestball.jpg.0890e6253ea5d2acec4fef091f58d7d5.jpg


----------



## Mule (Sep 16, 2010)

Tom,

Were you the guy in Denver sitting at the end of the table?


----------



## tbz (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes Sir, I have to add more stuff because of the 10 character minimum...........



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> Tom,Were you the guy in Denver sitting at the end of the table?


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Sep 17, 2010)

A few years ago I attended a 2-day class, somehow we got to discussing this, someone chimed in that a regulation softball is a 4" sphere. The next day the instructor brought one to class and confirmed it.


----------



## peach (Sep 18, 2010)

When you need to illustrate the code language to a builder, don't use a tape measure... use a 4" sphere.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome TBZ. I enjoyed your commentary in Denver. We now have a resident guardrail expert. COOL.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 19, 2010)

"When you need to illustrate the code language to a builder, don't use a tape measure... use a 4" sphere."

Sorry peach, I personally have to disagree on this one, I can make a tape measure go in any direction to resemble a "sphere", I don't need one more thing to carry around on inspections. If the contractor can't visualize a "sphere" well, I guess they are in the wrong business.

And, this is JMHO.....I hate to disagree with, as UB sez, the "pretty lady"......


----------



## jar546 (Sep 19, 2010)

tbz said:
			
		

> I once was told by an inspector that is why he had the tape measure tattooed to his arm.........:ugeek:Anyway peach is right we do have 4" balls in plastic for those that want them, you can look at the link below if the pic does not come out.


Hopefully lots of people will be calling your office to talk about your balls.

The problem is that the code specifies a sphere, not a ball.


----------

